# June 1st till Now



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry Title Should say JULY 1 till Now. Not June. 

I have not been posting much due to the lack of sleep and fishing even when mother nature tells me to stay home. The weather has not been nice to us lately that's for sure. I hope everyone is safe and catching a lot of fish. Just be careful with all the fireworks in the sky. Lighting scares the heck out of me and I run from it like a little school girl. Well i'm home for a few days due to weather and break downs this week. I think my next trip is like Sunday or Monday. 

Now to the good stuff. I have been fishing out of Destin for the last couple weeks. The swallow water snapper and grouper bite has been good till a few days ago. It seems to be tapping off now. Now with snapper over for awhile, the grouper will be the main target for me. Come on August. Jacks and triggers will help add to the box then. Grouper have been 200' or less and the snappers in the pictures were in state water while it was open. Any bait seems to be working on the grouper. Live, dead, fresh, rotten, rubber, plastic, whatever. Had a limit most days but its getting harder. I have not taken any pictures but have had some sent to me lately, so I will post them. 

I was surprised at the lack of post. Come on everyone, I love to read them. Good, bad, or ugly. We all have them. 

I fished Sunday and got the crap beat out of me. I fished down SE of Destin and it was ugly trying to get home. 35' everglades with triple 300's and could only make 20 MPH coming in. Thank God for the that cabin or there would have been a lot of bad attitudes on the boat. Only 13 grouper to show for our effort. But hay, thats fishing. Tomorrow will be better. So lets have some stories even if they are not good. Post up everyone. I can not be the only one out there is this horrible weather. Be Safe Everyone. I have been saying my prayers before and after every trip. 
Here are a few pictures from this month. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome reports!:notworthy:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

always amazing to see how well you do Captn Delynn! Will have to charter you out one of these weekends!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

That last grouper is HUGE! when the weather calms down a bit hope to see you out there one day.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a lot of grouper staeks to go around. rest up and go do it again!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting some pics for the land locked wantabees. Maybe soon it will stop raining so much!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW! PRETTY AWESOME. My only wish is to be able to fish with you one day! Great job capt!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Everyone. As always, your comments are way to kind. Please don't think they go unnoticed or unappreciated. They Don't. Everyone in my family reads them and it does bring us a lot of joy. God has truely blessed me and my family. 

I have received several pm's about the pictures. Hope I helped some people out. If I can do anything to help anyone, just let me know. I have not been out looking for any big fish lately. 10 to 25 lb gags on 4/0's have been the norm. Got a couple in the 40's, and as always, lost a few good ones. Going scamp fishing several times next week, so we will see how that turns out. 

Good Luck everyone and be safe out there. God Bless You ALL!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

down a bit hope to see you out there one day.


----------

